# Great little belt sander for the money



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thanks for the review papa,sounds like a great deal for the money,i may have to pick one up.


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey I have that one. I wonder if it could be made into a sharpening rig for bowl gouges…


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

No reason not to use it Ben. Put a finer belt on it and sharpen away, plenty of adjustment in the table or freehand it.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the review!

So far I've had pretty good luck with the things I have purchased from Harbor Freight.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Lew, I was getting ready to build a one" belt sander, even turned the rollers. But found this one and decided to try it out. Glad I did, the motor was going to cost more than this unit.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review
I have one it works fine, but not sure it would hold up to heavy use, fortunately, I don't use mine all the time.
Sometimes I use it in conjunction with one of these.

https://www.harborfreight.com/53-amp-12-in-heavy-duty-bandfile-belt-sander-62863.html


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Don't drop it or let it fall off the bench. The cheap plastic casing around the motor will break as will the adjustment lever. DAKMHIK. It still works however. Someday I'll make a repair. But I did like it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Don t drop it or let it fall off the bench. The cheap plastic casing around the motor will break as will the adjustment lever. DAKMHIK. It still works however. Someday I ll make a repair. But I did like it.
> 
> - Combo Prof


thanks for the feedback I like all opinions before I make a decision.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> Don t drop it or let it fall off the bench. The cheap plastic casing around the motor will break as will the adjustment lever. DAKMHIK. It still works however. Someday I ll make a repair. But I did like it.
> 
> - Combo Prof


I promise I wont ask! ;-)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Don t drop it or let it fall off the bench. The cheap plastic casing around the motor will break as will the adjustment lever. DAKMHIK. It still works however. Someday I ll make a repair. But I did like it.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> ...


ok ,second thoughts,thank you for your imput.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Sometimes, good enough, is good enough…eh?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have one and it is a nice tool. I made a adapter for my vacuum and dust collection works well.

Good review and good tool.


----------



## Dautterguy (Feb 7, 2008)

Just on a Side Track, How do y'all get the "Clerks" to give y'all the 20/25 % off on an already discounted Item? The Clerks down here in the South, tell me "The coupon cannot be used on a coupon item"


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I have the same problem, they wont take the discount on a sale or coupon discounted item, only regular priced things. The regular price on this sander is $54.99 here in KY, I was able to use the 20% coupon on it and paid $43.99 for it.


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

> Just on a Side Track, How do y all get the "Clerks" to give y all the 20/25 % off on an already discounted Item? The Clerks down here in the South, tell me "The coupon cannot be used on a coupon item"
> 
> - Dautterguy


HF will give you the cupon price or the 20% off the regular price whichever is cheaper. Typically the cupon price is better.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

> Don t drop it or let it fall off the bench. The cheap plastic casing around the motor will break as will the adjustment lever. DAKMHIK. It still works however. Someday I ll make a repair. But I did like it.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> ...


I am not saying not to get. It does all that I ask of it. What I am am saying just be careful to not knock it off the bench.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Don, I ain't put it on a bench yet. I have a small piece of plywood and use it in my lap. Did I mention how small my shop is? LOL


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

We have one of these at the toy workshop and the locking handle for the table surface broke (cheap Plastic) but we took a few pieces and replaced the functionality. and it is still working.

I've got a Sears model that is 1X42 and I've had it for 40 years, gone through many belts and wouldn't be without it. I've been buying ceramic belts from Red Hill Abrasives in Gettysburg PA. Also known as Supergrit. I've bought from them for about 20 years and their prices and support is great. The belts are almost indestructible as they are made for metal, but work great for wood.

http://www.supergrit.com/products/products_belts-ceramic


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info Karson, I'll check them out. HF has a limited number of belt grits.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I lucked out and picked up a Delta 1×42 at a yard sale for ten bucks. It got intermittent use until I bought a lathe. Then it went from the occasional gold to platinum. Anyway, I've been helping a friend put a shop together and, in light of how much I value mine, this looks like it would make a great gift toward that end. Thanks for the review.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been abusing the hell out of it for over a week now and it still works great. I even took the table back off to work some handles easier. LOL


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I really use mine often. I keep it sitting out on a counter bench along one side of my shop, next to my 8" grinder. I find I walk over to it often to touch up an edge or debar something, or - you know whatever. I think it is a great shop addition.

Maybe I have a lighter touch, but I have not ever done anything that seemed to bog down the motor at all.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I dropped my sash clamp today …it broke!


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

nice review buddy… had plans to build one of these one day  hahaha


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Typo (auto-correct error):
My post above should read that I use this type machine to touch up an edge or de-burr something.


----------



## Jokker78 (Oct 2, 2013)

> Hey I have that one. I wonder if it could be made into a sharpening rig for bowl gouges…
> 
> - BenDupre


I don't know about bowl gauge. But all my other lathe tools have been sharpend on mine.


----------

